# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور مجدد بعد از ده سال!

## Zahra6

یه تاپیک دیدم:
کنکور مجدد بعد از 11 سال(لطفا راهنمایی کنید)
onkur.in/thread73659.html
دیدم خیلی ها حرفای منطقی و خوبی زده بودند حالا اگر میشه منم راهنمایی کنید.
من نه سال پیش کنکور دادم و چهار سال بعدش داشتم دانشگاه‌ درس میخوندم. یعنی پنج ساله از درس دورم.
میخوام ۱۴۰۲ کنکور شرکت کنم. هدفم مامایی روزانه ‌‌ست. تا جایی که تحقیق کردم تا ده هزار منطقه یک میتونه بیاره. ولی بهتره حدود پنج هزار باشه.
فرصت مطالعم خیلی کمه. روزی هشت ساعت خواب هشت ساعت کار. کمتر بخوابم مغزم کشش کار و درس نداره. با رسیدگی به کارای شخصیم و زمانی که در رفت و امدم حدودا روزی چهار پنج ساعت میتونم مطالعه کنم.
رشتم مهندسی بوده و ریاضی و فیزیکم قویه. سالی که کنکور دادم ۶۰ درصد زدم و توی دانشگاه هم اون مباحث بارها و بارها برام تکرار و مرور شده. شیمیم ضعیفه و وقت زیادی میطلبه ازم. زیست رو دهم و یازدهم رو تقریبا کامل مطالعه کردم و تا حدودی تست زدم. مثل هر کسی که تازه شروع کرده ضعیف بودم در حد صفررر و به مرور دارم تقویت میکنم.

به نظرتون با این ساعت مطالعه و این توانایی ها امیدی داشته باشم؟ 
انگیزم زیاده ولی نمیخوام غیرمنطقی فکر کنم و روی چیزی سرمایه گذاری کنم که احتمالش کمه.

----------


## Zahra6

در ضمن معدلم پایینه و اگر شرط معدل بگذارند باید حتما در ترمیم شرکت کنم

----------


## Rubiker

با توجه به موارد مطرح شده توسط خودتون بله چرا که نه. اتفاقا اونایی که سرکار هم میرن زندگیشون رو روال تره و قدر وقتشونو بهتر میدونند. موفق باشین

----------


## yahya_moz

> یه تاپیک دیدم:
> کنکور مجدد بعد از 11 سال(لطفا راهنمایی کنید)
> onkur.in/thread73659.html
> دیدم خیلی ها حرفای منطقی و خوبی زده بودند حالا اگر میشه منم راهنمایی کنید.
> من نه سال پیش کنکور دادم و چهار سال بعدش داشتم دانشگاه‌ درس میخوندم. یعنی پنج ساله از درس دورم.
> میخوام ۱۴۰۲ کنکور شرکت کنم. هدفم مامایی روزانه ‌‌ست. تا جایی که تحقیق کردم تا ده هزار منطقه یک میتونه بیاره. ولی بهتره حدود پنج هزار باشه.
> فرصت مطالعم خیلی کمه. روزی هشت ساعت خواب هشت ساعت کار. کمتر بخوابم مغزم کشش کار و درس نداره. با رسیدگی به کارای شخصیم و زمانی که در رفت و امدم حدودا روزی چهار پنج ساعت میتونم مطالعه کنم.
> رشتم مهندسی بوده و ریاضی و فیزیکم قویه. سالی که کنکور دادم ۶۰ درصد زدم و توی دانشگاه هم اون مباحث بارها و بارها برام تکرار و مرور شده. شیمیم ضعیفه و وقت زیادی میطلبه ازم. زیست رو دهم و یازدهم رو تقریبا کامل مطالعه کردم و تا حدودی تست زدم. مثل هر کسی که تازه شروع کرده ضعیف بودم در حد صفررر و به مرور دارم تقویت میکنم.
> 
> ...


اتفاقا من یک شخصی رو با شرایط نزدیک به شما میشناسم که چند سال قبل اینکار رو کرد و مامایی خوند. سنش هم فکر کنم از شما بیشتر باشه (‌تازه اون دوتا بچه هم داشت :Yahoo (94): )
شدنیه. خیالت راحت 
بدون اضطراب بخون

----------


## Zahra6

> با توجه به موارد مطرح شده توسط خودتون بله چرا که نه. اتفاقا اونایی که سرکار هم میرن زندگیشون رو روال تره و قدر وقتشونو بهتر میدونند. موفق باشین


از بس دیدم همه خیلی میخونند و رقابت توی تجربی خیلی سنگینه گاهی شک میکنم شاید من با این ساعات مطالعه نتونم... ممنون

----------


## Zahra6

> اتفاقا من یک شخصی رو با شرایط نزدیک به شما میشناسم که چند سال قبل اینکار رو کرد و مامایی خوند. سنش هم فکر کنم از شما بیشتر باشه (‌تازه اون دوتا بچه هم داشت)
> شدنیه. خیالت راحت 
> بدون اضطراب بخون


چه عالی! نمیدونید کدوم دانشگاه بودند؟

----------


## yahya_moz

> چه عالی! نمیدونید کدوم دانشگاه بودند؟


علوم پزشکی اصفهان

----------


## Zahra6

> علوم پزشکی اصفهان


چقدر خوب. ممنون واقعا دوباره انگیزه گرفتم داشتم ناامید میشدم!

----------


## Fawzi

> یه تاپیک دیدم:
> کنکور مجدد بعد از 11 سال(لطفا راهنمایی کنید)
> onkur.in/thread73659.html
> دیدم خیلی ها حرفای منطقی و خوبی زده بودند حالا اگر میشه منم راهنمایی کنید.
> من نه سال پیش کنکور دادم و چهار سال بعدش داشتم دانشگاه‌ درس میخوندم. یعنی پنج ساله از درس دورم.
> میخوام ۱۴۰۲ کنکور شرکت کنم. هدفم مامایی روزانه ‌‌ست. تا جایی که تحقیق کردم تا ده هزار منطقه یک میتونه بیاره. ولی بهتره حدود پنج هزار باشه.
> فرصت مطالعم خیلی کمه. روزی هشت ساعت خواب هشت ساعت کار. کمتر بخوابم مغزم کشش کار و درس نداره. با رسیدگی به کارای شخصیم و زمانی که در رفت و امدم حدودا روزی چهار پنج ساعت میتونم مطالعه کنم.
> رشتم مهندسی بوده و ریاضی و فیزیکم قویه. سالی که کنکور دادم ۶۰ درصد زدم و توی دانشگاه هم اون مباحث بارها و بارها برام تکرار و مرور شده. شیمیم ضعیفه و وقت زیادی میطلبه ازم. زیست رو دهم و یازدهم رو تقریبا کامل مطالعه کردم و تا حدودی تست زدم. مثل هر کسی که تازه شروع کرده ضعیف بودم در حد صفررر و به مرور دارم تقویت میکنم.
> 
> ...


اصلا کی گفته با ساعت مطالعه بالا فقط میشه ؟ 
قطعا میتونی 
کمیت بشرط کیفیت مطالعه 
شما کیفیت مطالعتو بالا ببر تا در حداقل ترین تایم و زمان ممکن بتونی تقویت کنی خودتو 
و اینکه "مطالعه مستمر " هم خیلی مهمه. شما همین تایم ۴،۵ساعتو تا روز کنکور حفظ کن و شروع از همین بازه تابستان قطعا میتونید به هدف خودتون برسید .

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه تاپیک دیدم:
> کنکور مجدد بعد از 11 سال(لطفا راهنمایی کنید)
> onkur.in/thread73659.html
> دیدم خیلی ها حرفای منطقی و خوبی زده بودند حالا اگر میشه منم راهنمایی کنید.
> من نه سال پیش کنکور دادم و چهار سال بعدش داشتم دانشگاه‌ درس میخوندم. یعنی پنج ساله از درس دورم.
> میخوام ۱۴۰۲ کنکور شرکت کنم. هدفم مامایی روزانه ‌‌ست. تا جایی که تحقیق کردم تا ده هزار منطقه یک میتونه بیاره. ولی بهتره حدود پنج هزار باشه.
> فرصت مطالعم خیلی کمه. روزی هشت ساعت خواب هشت ساعت کار. کمتر بخوابم مغزم کشش کار و درس نداره. با رسیدگی به کارای شخصیم و زمانی که در رفت و امدم حدودا روزی چهار پنج ساعت میتونم مطالعه کنم.
> رشتم مهندسی بوده و ریاضی و فیزیکم قویه. سالی که کنکور دادم ۶۰ درصد زدم و توی دانشگاه هم اون مباحث بارها و بارها برام تکرار و مرور شده. شیمیم ضعیفه و وقت زیادی میطلبه ازم. زیست رو دهم و یازدهم رو تقریبا کامل مطالعه کردم و تا حدودی تست زدم. مثل هر کسی که تازه شروع کرده ضعیف بودم در حد صفررر و به مرور دارم تقویت میکنم.
> 
> ...


*دوست عزیز هیچ ایرادی ندارد 
من قبل کنکور وضعیتم این بود: 
بعد کنکور که رفتم سر جلسه و دیدم که بچه ام هنوز بین کنکوریها وضعیتم این بود: 
دبیر ریاضی ما که فک کنم 47 سال سن داشته باشه اومده بود کنکور تجربی 
یکی از افرادی که میشخناختمورودی 91 مهندسی  بود فک کنم  و دبیر رسمی بود اومده بود سر جلسه کنکور تجربی 
5 نفر پرستار بودن و متاهل
بقیه از دم پشت کنکوری سه چهار سال و 2 سال 
پس الکی خودتون رو با سن گول نزنید .
ولی
یکم باید فوکوس کنید . چون تجربی شوخیبردار نیست و رقباتون جدی هستن / پس باید روحیه درس داشته باشید تا بتونید باهاشون رقابت کنید . و باید کاری کنید که بتونید هر چه قدر میتونید روزانه درس بخونید .
موفق باشید و مهم تز از همه مستمر باشید و ثابت قدم*

----------

